# How many Domino's



## Spectric (28 May 2021)

When using 10mm dowels I would often put six into a rail that would accept a 12mm panel as shown top in the picture. Now looking at domino's as a potentially faster solution but how many, a single 14mm shown on the left or two 12mm domino's as shown on right or something else?


----------



## Jake (28 May 2021)

One big one, it's a balance between weakening the timber and having a strong enough joint, a 14mm domino is plenty strong. If you want to double up, flip them 90 degrees for a start but the holes will still be getting close to the edge.


----------



## Ollie78 (29 May 2021)

One big one will be plenty, if it was a solid tenon the rule is one third the thickness so it looks about right.

Ollie


----------



## Hornbeam (29 May 2021)

If you arent happy with the commercial sizes, you can either use the jointer on extra loose or plunge overlapping slots. Then either trim a second domino to fit or make a number of non-standard size loose tennons to fit


----------



## pe2dave (30 May 2021)

Or perhaps a 6" domino?


----------



## Spectric (30 May 2021)

So one big one, that will make life easier as only a single alignment needed, trying to get more in just gives alignment issues, I don't use sloppy settings even though I have seen someone saying use Casimite glue as that fills the voids. I have seen where they use the domino to cut very large slots for big tennons, but that seems to defeat the whole point of the domino.


----------



## Hornbeam (31 May 2021)

I never use the sloppy setting but do cut overlapping slots for wider than standard dominoes. The sloppy setting seems way too wide about 1mm of slop would be much better


----------



## Mrs C (31 May 2021)

There is guidance about the spacing of multiple dominoes in the user manual.


----------



## Spectric (31 May 2021)

I can handle multiple domino's in 18 & 22 mm sheet goods using the FC tools alignment jig without any issues, I can get a single domino into a joint, ut with two I have trouble pulling the joint together so thats my limit, yet I can put 6 10mm dowels into the same type of joint and they always close without to much clamping. Now looking at using the FC tools jig on larger sized timber by making an adjustable T fence for it so that I can get the repitition.


----------

